

Android Apps Break the 50MB Barrier - Aissen
http://android-developers.blogspot.in/2012/03/android-apps-break-50mb-barrier.html

======
rplnt
If I see correctly, an app can now fit the whole world from Openstreetmap
project. Offline maps are something I would really like (although probably not
whole world as my phone has some memory limits).

~~~
alien_acorn
You might try MapDroyd, which downloads Openstreetmap data for offline
display. You can select individual countries or states to download.

------
datashaman
Barriers promote ingenuity. No barriers promote bloat.

~~~
jsight
I get your point, but the previous 50MB barrier still allowed for plenty of
bloat. The main ingenuity that it promoted was the ingenuity to host the rest
externally to be downloaded on first application launch. This download often
took more than 15 minutes (the refund period), causing tons of complaints if
the application didn't work for some reason.

As the application is still restricted to 50MB, and the additional space is in
the form of expansion packs, this isn't likely to result in larger code. I
think it is mostly to solve the consumer complaint issue.

------
mcburton
ugh. I'm still using (and loving) my nexus one but app bloat and the small
about of disk space is increasingly making it impossible to use.

